# Suche guten Internet-Provider



## kyyo (4. August 2011)

Moin, wir ziehen in 3 Wochen um und haben bisher einen Anschluss über 1&1, wollen aber, da wir mit dem Support von 1&1 unzufrieden sind, unseren Anbieter wechseln. 

Welche Anbieter könnt ihr da im Kreis Wuppertal empfehlen? Min. Leistung 16k sowie in Betriebnahme am 29 August.

Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht lasst es mich wissen.

Grüße Kyyo


----------



## TheEngine01 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Moin,

wenn Ihr da Kabelanschluss habt oder bekommen könntet (Installation ist kostenfrei), würde ich zu Unitymedia tendieren. Ich wohne in Bonn und bin bei dem Verein. Wenn was ist, kommen die schnell vorbei. Ich habe eine absolut stabile Verbindung. Mein Tarif ist zurzeit 2Play Download 60.000 / Upload 6000 (habe aber immer etwas mehr). D.h. ich nutze den Kabelanschluss nur für Internet und zum Tel. somit fällt auch keine monatliche Kabelgebühr fürs TV an. Kostet mich monatlich 29,90€.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Telekom  Im Ernst, ich hatte in über 12 Jahren 2 längere Ausfälle (jeweils 2 - 3 Tage) wobei ein Ausfall durch Bauarbeiten 2 Straßen weiter verursacht wurde. (Kabel abgegraben)


----------



## NeptunDear (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Ich würd zur Telekom raten damit hast du im Regelfall die wenigsten Probleme


----------



## pibels94 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

kriegt ihr in wuppertal netcologne? 

netcologne ist super


----------



## Crymes (4. August 2011)

Nehme den Anbieter, der am günstigsten ist und ein eigenes Netz hat (Kabelanbieter, O2, Vodafone, Telekom).
Bei denen gibt es überall guten Service und schlechte Meinungen, die nehmen sich in der Hinsicht nicht viel.
Wenn du mit deinem Handy schon bei einem dieser Anbieter bist, kannst du vielleicht die Verträge kombinieren und extra sparen


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

- Telekom: teuer, aber ich habe bisher mehrmals sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht, in rund drei Jahren ein Ausfall
- Kabel Deutschland: günstig, schnell, stabil, bisher sehr guter Kundenservice und Support

Ich persönlich rate ab von:
- 1&1: unfähiger Kundendienst, instabiles Netz
- Vodafone: langsam, unfähiger Kundendienst, extrem unzuverlässige Techniker, instabiles Netz

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crymes (4. August 2011)

1und1 hat ja auch kein eigenes Netz 
Ich kenne Leute, die mit Vodafone glücklich sind.
Es kommt immer darauf an, ich denke mal, wenn dein Gebiet gut versorgt ist, kannst du Vodafone nehmen, bei schlechter Bersorgung und evt. anstehenden Installationsarbeiten ist Vodafone glaube ich eher schlecht.
Ich persönlich bin immer noch ein Fan von O2.
Mit der Zelekom habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die sind aber am Teuersten, deshalb würde ich davon abraten.


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Ich habe bislang folgende Anbieter durch:

*Telekom*


Familie zu Hause: Seit 20 Jahren Telekom, dabei verschwindent wenige Ausfälle (vielleicht 4 bis 5, das ist aber hochgegriffen). Ich habe eigentlich alle Installationsarbeiten selbst gemacht, seit wir Internet haben - Kundenservice haben wir nie kommen lassen müssen, auch nicht wegen Störungen. Die paar wurden immer via Anruf geklärt!
Ich habe in meiner Wohnung nun seit über zwei Jahren einen Anschluss der Telekom (VDSL). Dabei über ein Woche etwas häufigere Ausfälle. Nach einem Anruf sollte am nächsten Tag ein Techniker vorbeikommen. Der kam zwar nicht (etwas ärgerlich, weil man sich extra Zeit nimmt), aber die Störung war trotzdem weg!

*Arcor*


Ich habe versucht, bei denen DSL zu bestellen. (Leider hatte unser Vermieter 84a in unseren Mietvertrag geschrieben, obwohl das "a" zu viel ist. Daher war Bestellung nicht möglich.) Der Kundenservice bei der Bestellung war aber schon nicht so toll und kostenpflichtig...
Mein Vater hatte Arcor in seiner Zweitwohnung. Da gab es das ein oder andere kleinere Problem / Störung. Allerdings kann ich zum Kundenservice während der Laufzeit nicht viel sagen.
Alles in allem war Arcor ganz ok.


*Alice*


Hatten wir in unserer WG. Die Freischaltung erfolgte erst ein paar Tage nach dem eigentlichen Datum - ärgerlich, wenn man aufs Internet angewiesen ist. Die gelieferte Hardware sah gebraucht aus. Ich habe dann einen alten Telekom Speedport ageschlossen! Außerdem war der Kundenservice die größte Lachnummer... bei den Ratschlägen ("Trennen Sie den Router für 5 Minuten von der DSL-Leitung."...) hätte ich auch in einem Häkel-Forum nachfragen können 
Dazu gab es oft Ausfälle, die nur durch stundenlanges Abschalten des Routers bzw. Abklemmen vom Splitter behoben werden konnten (oder es war Zufall, dass es dann immer wieder funktioniert hat - wer weiß...)

*1&1

*

Meine Schwester ist bei 1&1 und kann nicht viel Gutes berichten. Der Serice ist das Letzte (lange Wartezeit an der (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kostenpflichtigen) Hotline, ...) und von der 16000kbit, die sie bezahlen, kommen gerade etwas über 6000 an... da hätte eine bessere Beratung ein paar Euro gespart und es wäre eigentlich kein Unterschied zu merken.


Bei der Telekom habe ich vor einiger Zeit eine Kündigung geschrieben und daraufhin einen Anruf mit der Unterbreitung eines besseren Angebots bekommen. Das dauert zwar zwei Jahre, aber mit einer Kündigung kann man immer ein wenig herausholen. Mir sind ein paar Euro mehr für guten Service, Qualität und keine permanenten "Hoffentlich funzt das Inet"-Gedanken nicht zu schade. 

Allerdings hatte ich auch keine Wahl, da die Telekom der einzige VDSL-Anbieter war und DSL nur mit 384kbit ankommt ^^ - Hätte mich aber bei einer Preisdifferenz <= 10-15€ trotzdem für T-Com entschieden!


----------



## kyyo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Ok danke für eure Vorschläge, ich schau mal was sich bei uns so finden lässt.


----------



## kyyo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Bisher spricht mich am meisten unitymedia an, wie oben schon genannt 30€ bei 60000, wobei die frage ist ob man das auch empfängt. Werde mal bei denen anrufen.

Ne Frage die sich mir gerade aufgeworfen hat: was ist der Unterschied zwischen DSL, VDSL und Kabel?

Grüße kyyo


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

DSL und VDSL gehen über die Telefonleitung, wobei VDSL deutlich höhere Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten zulässt. Kabel-Internet geht übers TV-Kabel.
Neben den Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten unterscheiden sich (V)DSL und Kabel noch in der Konfiguration - während bei (V)DSL Zugangsdaten notwendig sind, mit denen man sich "einwählt", identifiziert man sich beim Kabel-Zugang über die MAC-Adresse des Modems. Vom Provider bekommt man dann eine statische IP-Adresse zugewiesen (was nicht bedeutet, dass man eine Standleitung hätte, die Adresse ändert sich ab und an!), der von DSL bekannte 24h-Reconnect fällt hier weg.

MfG Jimini


----------



## kyyo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Mhm so ne fast 24/7 Leitung is schon nicht schlecht da ich manchmal meinen Rechner als Server für Kumpel fungieren lasse.

Danke für die Aufklärung btw.


----------



## midnight (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Nimm das billigste was du kriegen kann, eventuell mit der kürzesten Vertragslaufzeit. Verbrechen sind es alle, auch die Telekom. Beim Support kannst du bei allen Glück und Pech haben, das ist vollkommen unabhängig vom Provider.
Statistiken besagen garnichts für den Einzelnen, das ist nunmal so. Wenn man Glück hat gibt es lokale Anbieter, die etwas mehr bieten, aber sonst nehmen sich die "großen" alle nichts.


----------



## Crix1990 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Ich würd es niemals!!! bei Alice probieren.
War vorher bei 1&1, die waren zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber ich hatte in 2 Jahren eine Störung (1,5 Wochen hing ich plötzlich bei 2Mbit) und mir wurde sofort der Surfstick mit 3 Monaten Flat + Update für die Fritzbox (um den Stick direkt daran zu betreiben) gratis zugeschickt. Immer geringe Wartezeiten an der Hotline, und auch deutliche Bemühungen die Probleme zu lösen.

Bei Alice:


2 (in Worten: ZWEI) Wochen nach schaltung und fast 40€ Handykosten (musste ja immer die Hotline nerven) wurde dann mal geschaltet (auf die Erstattung der Handyrechnung warte ich seit einem Jahr).
Leitung anfangs nur 1,5 Mbit (16 waren gebucht). Aussage der Hotline: "Tja, ist halt so.". Dass mein Onkel im gleichen Aufgang mit Alice 11Mbit hatte war denen egal (nach weiteren 2 Wochen hatten sie das dann auch im Griff).
Das tolle IPTV, was bei mir super funktionieren sollte ("Klar können sie nebenher Surfen, da merken sie keinen Unterschied!") Sorgte sogar bei SD-Qualität dafür, dass Google ne Minute laden musste.
Der Alice-Router (den man auchnoch bezahlen muss) war sowohl von der Hard-, als auch von der Software her absolut mangelhaft (ewig zusammenbrüche, also wieder Fritzbox angeschlossen, seit dem sogar 1-2 Mbit schneller).
Der DNS-Server von Alice ist ewig nicht erreichbar, oder so langsam, dass die Seiten nicht aufgelöst werden. (Für den Laien: Google wird einfach nicht gefunden). Hab jetzt nen anderen eingetragen (geht aber nicht mit dem original Router).
Wartezeiten bei der Servicehotline von 30-40 Minuten sind keine Seltenheit
Jeder Service, der nicht zur Störungshotline gehört kostet extra (Ihr erinnert euch an die Handykosten? Um die durfte ich für 14 ct/min verhandeln.).
Die Mitarbeiter der Hotline haben keine Ahnung (Ich kenn einen, der da im Callcenter arbeitet...ich mag den Typen echt, aber er hat null Ahnung vom Thmea (und weiß das selber)). Probleme hab ich bisher immer alleine Lösen müssen.
Der 2nd Level Support hat nioch weniger Ahnung und ist unverschämt! Da erzählt mir der Mitarbeiter da was (technischer kram), was schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist. Nach nem Hinweis darauf meint der: "Hören Sie mal junger Mann, ich arbeite hier im Service seit 5 Jahren, und werd doch wohl wissen, dass es darum geht." (Er wollte z.B. bit und Byte 1 zu 10 umrechnen). Erschreckend, dass er nach 5 Jahren weniger Ahnung von der Materie hat als ich (3. Jahr FiSi-Ausbildung mit Schwerpunkt Netzwerktechnik). Als ich ihn darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass es DEFINITIV falsch ist, was er erzählt, meinte er ich solle nicht frech werden und hat AUFGELEGT!


Ich will nicht sagen, dass 1&1 besser ist, nur, dass ich noch NIE so einen schlechten und unfähigen Provider wie nAlice erlebt hab.


PS: Hab vor nem halben Jahr mal ein Serviceticket bei Alice aufgemacht, hieß auch nach 5 Mal anrufen, dass der Techniker mich spätestens am nächsten Tag anruft...ich habs dann selbst hinbekommen, gemeldet hat sich nie jemand.


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*

Ich kann die Telekom auch nur empfehlen. Wir haben jetzt seit 2 Jahren VDSL 50 mit Entertain 
und das ist schon was ganz feines 

Alice, wenn die Leitungen gut sind, sonst hat man oft mir Internetabbrüchen zu rechnen.
Alice schaltet gern mehr, als man eigentlich bekommen sollte (Leitungsdämpfung, etc.).

1und1: Bloß nicht. Schlechter Support, aber den hast du ja selbst schon kennengelernt


----------



## Jimini (4. August 2011)

*AW: Scuhe guten Internet-Provider*



kyyo schrieb:


> Mhm so ne fast 24/7 Leitung is schon nicht schlecht da ich manchmal meinen Rechner als Server für Kumpel fungieren lasse.


 
Das kannst du mit einem DynDNS-Anbieter auch so.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crymes (5. August 2011)

Jaja, die Telekom ist vom Support her fast nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Skeksis (5. August 2011)

Ich bin bei 1&1 weg weil der Service das allerletzte war.

Seit ein paar Jahren bin ich bei Unitymedia (32.000) und bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte zwar mehere Störungsmeldungen, die wurden aber alle innerhalb von 24h mit Techniker vor Ort gehandelt. Von daher, ist Unitymedia, oder zumindest der Subunternehmer der den Service bei mir in der Gegend macht, eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2011)

Kabel ist aufjeden Fall 100 Millionen mal besser als DSL!

Viel viel stabiler und schneller. Schon allein die Pings sind viel besser mit Kabel.
Mit DSL hatte ich vielleicht so ~60 Ping bei Kabel gerne mal 10-20 ms.
Keine dumme Zwangstrennung und keine Abhängigkeit davon wie nahe man am Verteiler
wohnt. Schneller und günstiger noch dazu. Eher würde ich mich erschiessen als wieder
mit DSL surfen zu müssen.


----------



## daoli123 (5. August 2011)

Mein GEHEIMTIPP! Unitymedia!

Ich habe bereits mit vielen Anbeitern zu tun gehabt aufgrund meiner beruflichen Vergangenheit und vielen Wohnortswechseln.
Der beste war bisher die Telekom, wobei das Wort "beste" schon viel zu gut klingt. Wenns mal läuft kanns ok sein, wenn nicht kanns monatelangen Ärger geben.

Bei Unitymedia bin ich jetzt privat seit ca. 1 Jahr.
Es hat etwas gedauert bis der Anschluss endlich aktiv war, man hatte so das Gefühl, dass die gar keine neuen Kunden wollen (vielleicht auch nur ein Einzelfall), aber seit alles läuft, beste Verbindung die ich jemals hatte. Ich hatte bis heute keinen einzigen Ausfall seitens Unitymedia (nur durch Bauarbeiter im Haus -.-). Die Geschwindigkeit liegt IMMER etwas über den gebuchten Werten und der technische Support ist sensationell! 
Als die Bauarbeiter bei uns alles lahmlegten (und wir nicht wussten, dass es diese sind) rief ich bei Unitymedia an und 1 Stunde später (!!!!!!!!) war der Techniker da!!! Kosten trotz Handwerkerschuld: KEINE!!!
Und genau das macht Unitymedia aus: Man liest fast bei allen, dass die Leitung schnell und stabil ist wie bei keinem anderen. 
Natürlich gibts auch hier negatives zu lesen (Ein Fehlerfreier Telekomunik. Konzern wäre unmöglich!) aber das hält sich doch meist sehr in Grenzen im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.

Dazu ne Klasse Community im Netz!

Fazit: Speed, Stabilität, techn. Support = das beste was ich je mit Abstand erlebt habe. Beratungs-/Verkaufsteam ist mies. aber damit hat man ja nur einmal zu tun


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Kabel ist aufjeden Fall 100 Millionen mal besser als DSL!
> 
> Viel viel stabiler und schneller. Schon allein die Pings sind viel besser mit Kabel.
> Mit DSL hatte ich vielleicht so ~60 Ping bei Kabel gerne mal 10-20 ms.
> ...


 

ich hatte bei telekom nen ping von circa 10ms bei counter-strike...mit der 6mbit leitung 
i


----------



## K3n$! (5. August 2011)

Wenn es um den Ping geht, hat man sicherlich oft mit Kabel die Nase vorn. 
Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die mit einer damaligen Arcor Leitung einen Ping von 4-5ms hatten. 
Die saßen dann aber wahrscheinlich direkt am Hauptverteiler 

Es kommt da immer drauf an, wo man wohnt, leider.


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2011)

Bei DSL kommt man an Kabel Pings nur mit Fastpath ran, falls es den Unsinn noch gibt. Dafür
durfte man ja bei DSL nochmal extra blechen.


----------



## xEbo (5. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Bei DSL kommt man an Kabel Pings nur mit Fastpath ran, falls es den Unsinn noch gibt. Dafür
> durfte man ja bei DSL nochmal extra blechen.


 
Gab es afaik nur bei der Tcom und es nicht mehr buchbar


----------



## K3n$! (5. August 2011)

xEbo schrieb:


> Gab es afaik nur bei der Tcom und es nicht mehr buchbar


 
Das stimmt nicht. War bei Arcor inkl. und bei Alice konnte man die Option unter dem Decknamen PingExpress für 1,90€ monatl. dazubuchen.


----------



## m0epgetier (5. August 2011)

Also um erstemal eins fest zu verankern. Das Netz im gemsamten Bundesgebiet gehört der Deutschen Telekom, alle Unteranbieter kaufen nur ein Teil des Kontingent's der "Deutschen Telekom" ergo ergibt sich allein aus diesem Wissen das die Deutsche Telekom den besten Service haben sollte, denn wenn ihr ein Problem habt kommt (egal bei welchem Anbieter) immer ein Telekom Technicker um "Technische" Probleme zu lösen. Ergo HVT hat ausfall oder Kabell wurde beim Strassen oder sontigem bau zerstört. Einzig Regionale Anbieter dürften das Kontingent der Deutschen Telekom direkt Kaufen. Kabelanbieter wie z.B. Kabel Deutschland haben auch ein eigenes Netz da diese nicht's mit dem Standart DSL Leitungsbau am Hut haben.

Also, DSL möglichst von Telekom oder Versatel (auch bekannt als HanseNet, denn die haben großkontingent's Verträge mit der Deutschen Telekom darus resultierend guten Support). Beim Kabelnetz den Anbieter der die am Symphatischten erscheint.
Und Fastpath ist mittlerweile ein fester Bestandteil einer jeden Internetverbindung, egal bei welchem Provider.

MfG: m0epge


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2011)

m0epgetier schrieb:


> Beim Kabelnetz den Anbieter der die am Symphatischten erscheint.
> 
> MfG: m0epge



Seit wann hat man da eine Wahl?
Glaube kaum das du als Schwabe an Kabel BW vorbei kommen wirst z.B.
Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2011)

Außerdem hat doch nicht jeder DSL Anschluss Fastpath inklusive. 
Das konnte man früher dazubuchen (heute nicht mehr) und bei den ADSL2+ Leitungen ist es aufgrund der Technik nicht mehr nötig. 
Nicht umsonst hatte ich einen 60er Ping mit einer 3000er Leitung der Telekom. 
Bei Alice mit FP hatte ich 15-20ms. 

Mir wäre außerdem neu, dass Versatel eine Marke von Hansenet ist. 
Das ist eigentlich Alice. Die wiederum haben nämlich öfter mal "eigene" Leitungen.


----------



## eSpox (6. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie oder wo ihr gerade seit aber wollte eben mein Senf dazu geben!

Ich bin gerade umgezogen und war daher lange auf Anbietersuche und habe viele Vergleiche gezogen. Heute kann ich sagen das man im Internet über jeden Providor schlechte Dinge hört, wenn man dannach fragt. Die Providorwahl ist immer regional abhängig. Ich persönlich würde mich immer folgendes fragen:

1.) Welche Geschwindigkeit möchte ich haben? (Mehr Speed=Mehr Geld) ; Brauch ich das wirklich?

2.) Verzichte ich aufgrund eines leeren Geldbeutels lieber auf den letzten funken Stabilität? (Student etc.)

3.) Wo wohne ich? Außerhalb (VDSL oder über Kabel) oder citynah in einer Großstadt (gut ausgebautes Netz + viele Nutzer in meiner Nähe = Lieber kein Kabel)

4.) Welche Providor sind bei meinen Freunden bekannt? Vll früher schon mal gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Da hab ich mich (vll nicht in der Reihenfolge) langgehangelt. Wollte dann erst bei KabelDeutschland unter Vertrag gehen. Da die 100 Mbits für 19,90/39,00 doch sehr bilig sind. Habe den Vertrag schon geschloßen (mündlich) und gewartet. Musste noch was mit meiner Hausverwaltung geklärt werden. In der Zeit habe ich erfahren das KD genau in den Sachen die ich mit dem Highspeedanschluß vor hatte, drosselt. Auch "Instant" bzw. permanentverbindungen (aka hosting) sind dort nicht gerne gesehn und stehen sogar in der AGB. Bin dann vom Vertrag zurückgetreten und hab die Entscheidung anhand der Fragen auf VDSL "umverlegt". Bei VDSL gab es bei mir nur den alten tele Hasen oder 1und1. Hab mir dann über die Seite alle Tarife gesammelt und verglichen. Da ich nun meine eigene Wohnung habe und noch zur Schule gehe, habe ich 1und1 gewählt. Ist bzw. war auf 2 Jahre gerechnet 300-700 Euro günstiger. Hab viel schlechtes im Kopf gehabt von 1und1 aber musste/wollte halt sparen. Sitze nun auf einer 30 Tage STonierungs + Geld-Zurück-Garantie und bekomm 47 MB's down und 8 up (bin da noch am optimieren).
Am Ende wollte ich dir noch empfehlen - falls möglich - die Onlinevorteile mit den Sachen zu vergleichen die man sich erquatschen kann. Mein Kumpel hat bei KD erst 100€ Rabatt auf die Rechnung bekommen. Nach dem Vertragsabschluß waren es 300€ (Hardware etc.) + Werbungsbonus mit nem Kumpel geteilt.

hoffe konnte helfen!


----------



## daoli123 (6. August 2011)

Warum Citynah kein Kabel?
Das schöne am Kabel ist, das es egal wo zu 100% läuft. Wenn es Probleme gibt liegt das eigentlich immer an der eigenen Verkabelung im Haus, die oft einfach zu alt ist. Allerdings geht dann Kabel meist gar nicht. Aber wenn das der Techniker feststellt, dann dann zahlste auch nix und kannst dich immer noch nach was anderem umschauen.
Ich hatte die ersten 6 Monate (ca., bis das Bauarbeiterproplem da war) durchgehend die gleiche IP! Sprich keinen einzigen Ausfall! Und ich wohne mitten in Münster.
Auch habe ich bei Unitymedia bisher keine Einschränkung bemerkt. Ich habe einen Trafic von teilweise mehreren hundert GB monatlich (nein keine illegalen Downloads) und immer volle Speed von 7-9 MB/s (bei 64000er Kabel).
Und für die richtigen Speedjunkies kann man auch 128000er Kabel hier bei uns ordern.

Vorher waren wir übrigens bei Versatel mit 6000er DSL und hatten andauernd Verbindungsabbrüche und nur Ärger mit dem Verein. Das sei auch noch erwähnt.

Also wenns nicht um jeden einzelnen Euro geht (und Kabel ist teilweise sogar echt günstig!) und die möglichkeit in der Wohnung besteht, würde ich nie wieder was anderes als Kabel nehmen!

Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für Unitymedia  Aber das ist das erste mal, dass ich Internet so habe wie es sein sollte ohne Ärger, und dafür habe ich ca. 15 Jahre gebraucht


----------



## midnight (6. August 2011)

daoli123 schrieb:


> Das schöne am Kabel ist, das es egal wo zu 100% läuft.


Von wegen, wenn viele Kunden ins Netz wollen bleiben in den wenigsten Fällen für alle 100 mbit über. Außerdem hat KD gern mal ellenlange Routen zu einigen Servern, das kann sehr nervtötend sein.



daoli123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die ersten 6 Monate (ca., bis das Bauarbeiterproplem da war) durchgehend die gleiche IP! Sprich keinen einzigen Ausfall!


Das hängt doch überhaupt nicht miteinander zusammen. Wenn du die Verbindung trennst und wieder aufbaust wirst du immer noch die selbe IP haben...


----------



## daoli123 (6. August 2011)

Zumindest bei Unitymedia habe ich jedesmal danach eine neue IP wenn ich den Router neu starte bzw. die Leitung kappe.
Nen Ausfall hatte ich trotzdem nicht, da ich das sonst in der Fritzbox hätte sehen können 

Ok, Ergänzung: Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich nur auf Unitymedia, und da hab ich bisher noch nie von solchen Problemen gehört/gelesen.

Edit: Ok gerade mal getestet, die IP bleibt. Da hatte ich dann wohl ne Fehlinfo im Gehirn versehentlich abgespeichert  Aber die Ausfallrate ist nach knapp einem Jahr trotzdem bei 0 wenn ich die Bauarbeiter-Ausfälle abziehe


----------



## eSpox (6. August 2011)

daoli123 schrieb:


> Warum Citynah kein Kabel?
> Das schöne am Kabel ist, das es egal wo zu 100% läuft. Wenn es Probleme gibt liegt das eigentlich immer an der eigenen Verkabelung im Haus, die oft einfach zu alt ist. Allerdings geht dann Kabel meist gar nicht. Aber wenn das der Techniker feststellt, dann dann zahlste auch nix und kannst dich immer noch nach was anderem umschauen.
> Ich hatte die ersten 6 Monate (ca., bis das Bauarbeiterproplem da war) durchgehend die gleiche IP! Sprich keinen einzigen Ausfall! Und ich wohne mitten in Münster.
> Auch habe ich bei Unitymedia bisher keine Einschränkung bemerkt. Ich habe einen Trafic von teilweise mehreren hundert GB monatlich (nein keine illegalen Downloads) und immer volle Speed von 7-9 MB/s (bei 64000er Kabel).
> ...



Halli Hallo,

bei Kabelinternet ist allgemein bekannt, dass sich der/das Traficvolumen aufteilt. Anders wie bei DSL hat nicht jeder "Nutzer/Haus" eine eigene Leitung. So droht die Geschwindigkeit im gegensätzlichen Verlauf zu der im Umfeld aktiven Nutzer zu sinken!


----------

